# Another Water Question



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

In another water question thread started by Sidvicious it was stated that hedgies shouldn't have tap water. I have been giving mine tap water. Should I be using bottled water or filtered water? Someone also mentioned reverse osmosis water.

What water should hedgies be drinking? Thank you.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I think the concern with tape water is that there may be pollutants in the water low enough that it falls under city regulations to drink but still not really good for you. 

I have a friend who grew up in Mass. & when she was a baby broke out in a horrible rash all over her legs. Her parents talked to the neighbors & apparently it's something in the water. City regulations say the water is ok but that whole community drinks only bottled water.

For myself, I'm very sensitive to pollutants in the water & know I cannot (for example) drink any water at work from the tap as it will make me ill. My apt sink has a brita filter on it which both Sylvie & I drink from.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I think it's all up to how picky you are. For example, some people live in areas where tap water has all kinds of nasty things in it. Filtered, bottled, or other types of water would be better for hedgie, so they choose that. Some place have great tap water, though. Regardless of where you are, I think the majority of owners use tap water, and after that bottled/filtered. It's all up to you and fastidious you are about your hedgie's care.


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a Brita water pitcher. I use it for all my drinking water and for cooking. I will begin to use that for the hedgies too.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

It's not a matter of being picky, it's a matter of caring enough to provide the best possible.

Tap water is full of chemicals and contaminants. Everywhere. I find it fascinating that people on this board will spend hours discussing the foods hedgehogs eat, hours on what bath products to use and hours on liners vs litter and then blow off water as though it's nothing.

Providing chemical free water, whether you buy reverse osmosis water or have a filter process, insures that your hedgehog is getting the safest water possible.

We know for a fact that Chinchillas become sterile, have smaller litters and fewer live births if they are given fluoridated water. As do rabbits and guinea pigs. Yes, they are rodents but why should we run the risk with our quilled friends? After all, reverse osmosis water is cheap; cheaper than ANY food out there and readily available in most areas.

And what about the fact that drugs are now showing up in drinking water tests? http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/200 ... ater_N.htm
There is some speculation that the appearance of antibiotics in drinking water is the reason for the higher rate of drug resistance bacteria. Do you really want your hedgehog to have a side of Valium with his mealies?

If you have a well, you won't know there is a problem with your well water until something happens. Wells can get contaminated with giardia which can cause hedgehogs to become seriously ill. Wells can become contaminated by chemicals leaching from miles away. Again, some you won't know about until it's too late.

I'm a firm believer in KISS. That means that I believe you can keep a hedgehog without a lot of the fuss and nonsense that people on this forum insist on. But I strongly believe that what little they need MUST be of the highest quality possible. High quality food and pure water are paramount for a long, healthy life. And to me, that means not using tap water.


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

"But I strongly believe that what little they need MUST be of the highest quality possible. High quality food and pure water are paramount for a long, healthy life. And to me, that means not using tap water."

I agree. Why have them if you are not going to do your best for your pets.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

be careful with the bottled water you buy..some is just tap water sold under a fancy name.


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

Desani by Coke is one of them (though it says on the bottle it has gone under reverse osmosis) all that was added was ozone, depending on where you are it may have a slight different taste. For most of us Canadians its Calgary, AB tap water which isn't really recomended for a swiming pool. Yes I know its off topic a little, but my recomendation is to be a little bit cautious about bottled water, even when it says Distiled Water do reaserch on the company website, normally if they do distill it they will describe the steps in which they do it in. I give Sonic tap water, and Perfect Water (has gone through many steps to be pure remineralized water).


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*cough Aquafina cough*


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

XD I go one step further with filtered water.

After filtering the water through Brita, I boil that water and then store it in a glass jug. I guess I just like the thought of boiling all the bacteria away :lol: 

That's how I drink my water, and that's how my animals get their water.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Does anyone know which brands of water are reverse osmosis? I give Lily Ice Mountain, I dunno if that's okay or not...It doesn't say anything about reverse osmosis on the wrappers of the bottles, though. She does drink more water though, since I switched to using the Ice Mountain instead of tap water.


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

Like I said before, there are many companies that claim that have done reverse osmosis and yet its just standard tap water with a lot of ozone to it. So really I don't know which ones actually have until I can finish my tests, which I will put up for those interested so far the Fuji water is totally a scam they advertise as remineralized water so far my tests show no mineral values. For now I recomend using the water you normally drink depending on your region.


----------

